# Help: patch a hole in a swamp cooler



## autofive

I was up on the roof this morning trying to get my swamp cooler running since it is going to be 85 degrees today. There is a hole where it has rusted through. Does anybody have any idea how I could repair that hole? I was thinking maybe fiberglass. I remember my step dad fixing a leak in a gas tank that way. Any other ideas I could try?


----------



## BBFlinger

Auto, 
Get a small piece of sheet metal from Home Depot. Clean the botom of the cooler as clean as possible. Using RTV, glue the sheet metal over the area that leaks. Then get some of that spray on swamp cooler sealer paint and put two or three coats over the entire bottom and sides where the water sets. I did this to mine 4 years ago and until last year it was still holding. Then I went to Central Air. 

If the hole is small enough RTV may be able to seal it and then the spray on sealer paint will keep it sealed.

Good Luck


----------



## charleshanson1

When they start to rust in one spot, expect other spots to follow suit. The best thing to do is grab the cooler by the cord, spin like a discus thrower and throw it as far as you can and then buy a new one.


----------



## UtahGooseHunta

I worked on swamp coolers for my dads heating/air company all through biz school during the summer, so we did this WAY too much.

You can get a few more years out of it.

Do what BBsaid and patch the hole with a piece of sheet metal, then run over to home depot and get some of the roof patch cement stuff. It's a black tar, comes in a blue and white 1 gallon bucket. Get a disposable paint brush and some latex gloves cuz that stuff doesn't come off without gas/thinner.

Clean, wash and let the cooler pan dry. Then paint the inside with the roof tar, 1/4" thick or so, the bottom and up the sides so the water level is inside the tar line. Let it dry. It will set up pretty hard, maybe even do another coat and let dry. Then put the drain back in, float, fill with h2o, etc. Should be able to get another 2-5 years out of it.

Corey


----------



## autofive

you guys gave some great ideas. I especially like the discuss idea, however, that isn't going to be possible this year. I would like to get a couple more years out of it, then get central air put in. 

You were a little late on the ideas. I already am trying fiberglass. I may cover that with the tar too, for added precaution.


----------



## WesternWingshooter

If you need some more practice I'll PM you my address.


----------



## Paddler

Central air is the best thing I ever did for my house. Do it if you can. Having a pan of water on your roof with water lines in the attic is nothing but trouble. With central air the only time I'm in the swamp is when I'm hunting, instead of all summer.


----------



## autofive

Western, thanks for the offer. I will let you know if I need more practice. I have been getting plenty of my own. Like was said, if you find one hole, more will follow. I still have one little way up at the brink of where the water stops. I didn't want to deal with that one anymore after messing with the cursed thing from 6 AM until 3 PM.


----------



## BBFlinger

Auto...
Adjust your float so that the water stops just short if the hole. Work done....GO FISHIN'


----------



## Love-to-hunt

Love my central air. Used to have to do all that swamp stuff 5 years ago and don't miss it a bit. All I do now is change the switch on the thermostat from heat to cool set the temp I want and its on. Power bill has never increased because of the use either.


----------



## autofive

Pete, your power bill really didn't go up? Everybody has told me it would. I kind of figured that with how more efficient things have gotten since my cooler was built 15 years ago, it probably wouldn't be too bad. Thank you for supporting my theory. 

I was checking yesterday and it looks like that last, high hole is high enough that it will be okay. I was using the hose to get it full faster, and I think I got it fuller than it does on its own, becuase it didn't appear to be leaking any yesterday. Hopefully, I am good for this season (knock on wood).

I think I made all the rust accelerate last fall because I put the cover on the right when I opened the drain. I think the cover didn't allow all the moisture to excape, thereby, causing it to rust more than it should have. This year, I will get up there and drain it a week or two before I cover it.

How much does it cost to get central air installed?


----------



## BBFlinger

Pete, You must have one helluva insulated house. My power bill went from $82 to $181. However, I do have three kids living at home and they are in and out all summer. 
Auto, my neighboor just had his air put in last year. He had an 18c unit fully installed and out the door for $2200. You can figure between $1800 and $2500 depending on the square footage of your house and the size of the unit. Also, if you house is old and the furnace is not compatible to Central Air, your furnace will also have to be replaced. If your house was built after about 1980, your furnace should be fine. If you want to get a good deal and are interested, shoot me a pm with your contact info and I'll give it to my other neighboor that does this for his business.


----------



## Love-to-hunt

I'm on equal payments for my power and the payment has not increased since I had the central air put in 5 years ago. It's increased because of Ut Power inceased everyones bill but it did not go up because of the air conditioner. It's funny because during the winter I have my thermostat programmed to go down to 65 during the day and then 70 when we are home and then 67 while we sleep. But during the summer I have it set at 72 for the air conditioner and sometimes you freeze your butt off, and I have to adjust the thermostat. If you can afford to have it put in its the only way to go. Your house is not damp like a swamper makes it.

I did have new windows put in several years ago and that probably helps.


----------



## bubba41

last summer I three consecutive bills over $200. I crapped my pants hard. the thing that got me was I do some work for the power co. and in one of the buildings I went into they had a sign on the wall above the light switch that read "Leave the lights on we are the power company we can afford it"
So when need another rate hike you why. Now go and do the bright thing. whatever


----------



## BBFlinger

Equal pay is the only way to go. I pay 125 each month and it really does help when you can budget. I guess new windows would help mine, but the mother in law says they are still the state of the art single pane aluminium framed windows that she had installed when she built the house in 1963. Until she dies we cant do any changes to the house without her permission. I have 42 year old wood shake shingles on my house and she says they are lifetime shingles. I told her to call the roofer and tell him that they are leaking. She said he died in 1985. I told her that her warranty was up.


----------

